# Naruto Tournament !



## BloodofAnUchiha (Aug 4, 2008)

Come one, come all ! This is the tournament of Ninjas. 
This RP is based off of Dragonball's Tournament Style. Only created characters are allowed, this is so everyone has to start from scratch, and they are equal. Right now I will pair up the fighters for each round, but if you have requests to fight someone in particular in your first round I will set it up if the other participant wishes the same. I also would like any suggestions as to improve this RP, so don't be afraid to PM me either. If you would like to help with this RP, PM me about that also.

The rules are simple.

1. Absolutely *NO God-modding*. If I catch anyone doing so, you will have one warning and if after the warning you do so again, you will be banned from this RP.

2. All battles will take place in the main thread, any OOC will be in this thread. 

3. Once you post a template I will look it over, and decide if you need to fix anything, *then * i will decide whither your character is accepted.

4. Please post in this thread if  you will be absent for any amount of days, if possible. I understand if things come up, as of course we all have lives we need to tend to.


*Spoiler*: _ Character Template_ 




_*Please try to be descriptive, I will not accept any one-liners, for History, Appearance(I will accept pictures), Personality, or Abilities of any sort.*_

Name:

Age:

Gender: 

Rank:

Home Village: 

Height: 

Weight:

History:

Appearance:

Personality:

Weapons: 

Kekkei Genkai:

Jutsus: 

Elemental Abilities: 




*Spoiler*: _Fight Bracket_ 



N/A Yet



Here is my character.

Name: Uchiha, Kevato

Age: 27

Gender: Male

Rank: Missing-Nin

Home Village: Konoha

Height: 6?2

Weight: 180 lbs

History: Kevato was banished at a young age because he was a defected child, baring the diagnosis of having an unnatural chakra level, at which his age when he was born, his chakra was equal to the Hokage?s. Even with this his parents loved him enough to only banish him from the Leaf Village. He is the Elder brother of Itachi, and Sasuke Uchiha. Unlike either of his brothers he has no evil feelings residing in him. At a early age he learned to adapt and learn all the Uchiha jutsus, but only completing the Sharingan at age 7. He then searched for a Sensei, and found Jiraya. However Jiraya finding another Sharingan user was shocked and was almost prone to inform Kakashi about him, decided not to because Kevato asked him to keep himself a secret. In doing so Jiraya helped find something quite interesting. Kevato already had Mangekyo Sharingan in him. It would seem that his family had somehow gave him this stage of the sharingan before they let him go. After realizing this, Jiraya made him promise in return to only kill for the sake of survival or those he wanted to protect.

Appearance:Black Cloak similar to Akatsuki, but only all black. 
Personality: Normally Kevato is quiet and laid back. He sometimes doesn?t take his opponents seriously depending on their skill level. Kevato will fight to get stronger no matter what it takes. Even if he is down for the count, he will always stand back up. Kevato has an unbelievable will of steel.

Weapons: Long Katana, Shurikens, and Paper Bombs.

Kekkei Genkai: Sharingan-very special condition of the eye that occurs naturally in some members of the Uchiha Clan. While it is believed to have been derived from the Hyuuga clan Byakugan the abilities of the Sharingan differ greatly from those of the Byakugan. Most notably the Sharingan's most well known ability is to be able to memorize any technique that it has been a witness to including nijutsu, genjutsu and taijutsu techniques. Other abilities of this very special eye include hypnosis, allowing it's user to suggest actions and thoughts to the opponent. The Sharingan also has the very useful ability to see through any illusionary technique.

Mangekyo Sharingan-distinguished from a normal Sharingan through its appearance, which changes the form of the tomoe seal. However, unlike the Sharingan, it has a different appearance between the users, as a kaleidoscope never looks the same when looked through. All of the jutsu in Mangekyou form, use massive amounts of chakra and also cause ever increasing damage to the user's eyesight, as the eyeball itself is engorged in blood and stressed enormously while being used, however Kevato has surpassed this stage of Mangekyo and is able to control all three attacks without injuring himself in the process.

Tsukuyomi- Starts off as a basic eye technique Genjutsu to transport the victim to an illusionary world where days amount to a mere moment in reality. Because the user is in total control of this world, he can torture an opponent in any way imaginable, leaving them crippled and in a state of mental collapse, though he hasn't gone further than 3 seconds, in what seems to be to the victim 72 hours.  

Amaterasu- capable of burning through almost anything by creating a jet-black flame said to be as hot as the sun and capable of burning for seven days and seven nights. 

Susano'o Jutsu- This jutsu summons a massive ethereal warrior, which then fights on behalf of the user.. In the left hand, the warrior wields  "Yata's Mirror", a shield that's capable of reflecting all attacks, and in its right, the legendary "Sake Cutter Longsword". This is an ethereal weapon with an enchanted blade capable of sealing anything it pierces in an eternal dream-like illusion, and is described as the perfect counter to Orochimaru's Kusanagi Sword. 



Jutsus: 

Grand Fireball Jutsu-A technique where the user builds up chakra in their chest and blows a large ball of fire from their mouth.

Phoenix Fire Jutsu-A technique where the user blows multiple fire balls from his mouth. It can also be combined with throwing weapons, which creates weapons engulfed in flames.

Shadow Clone Jutsu-Unlike the regular Bunshin no Jutsu, Kage Bunshins fight back. It's not just an illusion, it creates real clones. The power and chakra of the user is evenly devided among the clones depending on how many there are. This makes it impossible to decipher which is the real body. If a clone recieves a direct hit, the clone will disappear. 

Genjutsu- Eternal Peace- An Illusion that puts the victim into a state of complete relaxation, as if there was no battle to begin with. Then Kevato utilizes this by knocking out the victim with a Peaceful Blow.

Ninjutsu- Peaceful Blow- After the Eternal Peace Genjutsu has taken affect, Kevato will follow up with this swift blow by striking at an angle towards the victims throat.

Chidori-This jutsu channels a large amount of chakra into the user's arm. The amount of chakra is so great that it becomes visible to the naked eye. The technique actually alters the nature of the user's chakra, effectively converting it into electricity. As a side effect of the conversion process, the large amount of chakra, and the speed at which the user moves, this technique makes a loud noise similar to many birds chirping, hence the name (if the user is not in motion, it merely makes an electric crackling sound). Once the technique is completed, the user charges forward and stabs their enemy with it. The amount of thrust combined with the large concentration of chakra allows the user to stab through almost anything; as such it is usually fatal to the enemy. This technique is classified as an assassination technique because of the speed at which it is performed, despite the loud noise it produces.

Pure Light Chidori- what is known about this jutsu is that it makes no sound, unlike previous Chidori. It looks exactly like a ball white energy.

Chidori Blade form- A Basic Chidori current channeled into a blade.

Elemental Abilities: Fire, Lightning


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 4, 2008)

Name: Kai Kaguya

Age: 17

Gender: Male

Rank: Jounin

Home Village: Konoha

Kekkei Genkai: Shikotsumyaku is the Kekkei Genkai of the near extinct Kaguya clan, which gave them the ability to manipulate their own skeletal structure. They had free control over the cells responsible for bone growth and replacement, allowing them to manipulate their bones at will. They could protrude their bones out through their skin with any injuries that would be received during this process healing instantly, change their bone density, and could even completely regenerate a lost bone. An example of this is seen with the Finger Bullet Drill, which fires the user's fingertip bones like bullets. All this makes their bodies virtually indestructible, and any point of contact on the body could become as sharp as a spear tip, giving them a nearly perfect defense. Most of the Shikotsumyaku abilities came in the form of bone-utilizing dances named after flowers.

Weapons: None

Height: 174cm

Weight: 70 kg

Personality: His demeanor is candid and confident, He is well aware of his good looks and on the surface he could be seen as arrogant. It would be easy to dismiss the deeper, kinder side of his personality. Kai is always seen with a wide grin across his face. Some would say he uses this appearance to seem more innocent of matters, His manner of speech is very imformal and even disrespectful to others. Though not often seen, Kai possesses a sadistic side, which is his voice becoming more serious. This is only seen in combat and Kai is serious, and even then, not very often.

Jutsus: 
Shikotsumyaku
Finger Bullet Drill
Dance of the Camellia
Dance of the Willow
Dance of the Larch
Dance of the Clematis: Vine
Dance of the Clematis: Flower
Dance of the Seedling Fern
Dance of the Eightfold Vines
Dance of the Waratah
Dance of the Sakura Petals

Elemental Abilities: None

History: Kai's abilities were incredible, as he was said to be as powerful as Kimimaro himself. His abilitites made him well suited for close combat fighting, though he could use long-distance combat as well. His abilities come from his bloodline limit Shikotsumyaku, which allowed the user to use their bones to fight. Specifically, it allowed Kai to combine his chakra with calcium, making his bones flexible as well as strong. Despite being able to use these bones normally, Kai could put them in the forms of taijutsu attacks (which he called dances), to give him a variety of abilities. once in a while a Kaguya was born with the ability to manipulate his bones that one being Kai, Kai is currently now the only sole survivor of the Kaguya clan, after his parents died. Kai’s Parents had left Kai when he was little in a forest, and Kai was found in front of the Leaf Village, Kai has a strong devotion to Konoha.

Appearence: White Haired Ninja, who wears a black shirt and black pants, a Short Sleeved Jacket with the Kaguya Clan Symbol on the back(Something like Yondaime's Jacket). People say Kai, even though a Kaguya, has a slight resemblance to Konoha's Yondaime Minato Namikaze, Some even say that he is a partial reincarnation of him.


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Aug 4, 2008)

Dark Kyuubi please try to describe how all of your jutsu's work. That's the only thing that you need,so you will be accepted after that.


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Aug 4, 2008)

I might sign up for this. I've developed a new Naruto character that I want to use. But I just wanna know how many people will have to sign up before the RP starts?


----------



## MangekyoSharingan (Aug 4, 2008)

*Name:* Tsunaishi Sugiyama
*Age:* 15
*Gender: * Male
*Rank:* Chuunin
*Home Village: * Village Hidden in the Mist
*Height:* 5"11
*Weight:* 7"7
*History:* 105lb
*Appearance:* Slim, shoulder-length black hair, fringe falls down over his headband down the left side of his face. Huge pupils and no iris, suggesting some sort of Dojutsu. Wears a black tunic with the sleeve cut away on the right arm and replaced at the elbow with white bandages.
*Personality:* Shy, but comes out of his shell alot when with friends. Broods when bad things happen, feels happier when fighting.
*Weapons: * His main weapon is a katana, but also has strange, red, six-bladed shurikan
*Kekkei Genkai:* A before unseen Dojutsu in which his eyes glow purple, he uses it to 'remote control' his shurikan and can manipulate light items without touching them. Using an enormous amount of chakra he can send out a blast of purple light that knocks opponents to the floor.
*Jutsus: * Relies mostly on his katana and his Dojutsu, but occassionally utilizes water-type jutsus from the small water pouch at his waist.
*Elemental Abilities:* N/A


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Aug 4, 2008)

I will need at least 8 people, hence, four fights in the preliminaries, then two semi-final fights, and finally the fight to determine the winner.

MangekyouSharingan, you need a history, and you also need to be more descriptive. Their are areas where you are a little bit vague.


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Aug 4, 2008)

Okay Will Do


----------



## Awesome (Aug 19, 2008)

*Nameaisuke Hyuga

*Age:12
*Family: Hyuga family. Neji's cousin. Still Part of the Branch Family.

*Height/Wieght:5'4, 125lb

*Clan:Hyuga

*Kekkei Genkai: Byakugan

*Rank: Chuunin, but easily Jonin - Anbu Level

*Justsus

Taijutsu: -Jyuuken - Jentle Fist

-Ninjutsu: Hakke Rokujuuyonshou - Eight Divination Signs-Sixty-Four Palms 
-Gentle fist
-Hakkeshou Kaiten - Eight Divination Palms of the Hand-Heavenly Spin
-Hakke Hyakunijuuhachishou - Eight Divination Signs, One-Hundred and Twenty-Eight Palms 
-Hakke Sanbyaku Rokujuisshikishou - Eight Divination Signs, 361 Palms
-Lighting Style Chakra
-He also has a short 14 inch Wakizashi he can channel his chakra throught creating a lighting sword
-Lighting Style Palm - Infuses lighting energy with his normal strikes to create a more paralyzing attack
Genjutsu:
-Kai - Release

Summoning Jutsu: He is a summon. He was taught a teleportation type jutsu. He takes paper and puts his summon seal on it. He places it somewhere and activates the jutsu to teleport. (Not Perfected)

*Strengths:Tai/Nin

*Weakness: A small blind spot near the neck. And some genjutsu.
*Personality: Similar to Neji before he fought Naruto. 

*History: As a baby he was completely absorbed in the Nine-Tailed Fox's chakra as his family was fighting the bijuu. Because of this he has a psuedo jinchuuriki chakra source and possesses an incredible amount of it. (About half of Naruto's 5th Tail at most. Between 3rd and 4th at its best.) He was trained by Hiashi Hyuuga. And found a scroll of Teleportation when he was 9. It utilizes the summoning justu but you are the summon. You take a piece of paper and infuse it with your chakra. He paints on the summon seal and puts it somewhere. He activates the hand signs
*Boar, Dog, Bird, Monkey, Sheep* and he is teleported!

*Apearance (Optinal): He has short black Hair. He wears a hoody and pants with the traditional sandal.  He has the traditional hyuuga eye with a red line surrounding them.


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Aug 23, 2008)

Both of you are accepted, I need some more time though before we actually begin this though.


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Sep 2, 2008)

This thread is obviously dead......


----------



## Cheena (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe ill join, but you should get the actuall RP thread up, that way maybe everyone will come back


----------



## oro-shine-my-shoe! (Sep 2, 2008)

Name: Uchiha Shiraishi

Age: 17
DoB: February 29th
Gender: Male

Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 159lbs
Build: Lightly Toned
Eye Color: Dark Grey
Hair Color: Black

Abilities/Jutsus:

Sharingan:
Type: Bloodline
Description: It allows the user to comprehend the attack of an opponent almost before the attacker knows what attack they are making. The Sharingan also allows the user to see the flow of chakra within a person, but to a lesser extent than the Byakugan.

Mangekyo Sharingan:
The Mangekyo Sharingan is a heightened form of Sharingan. It was first awakened by Madara Uchiha,who was able to use it to gain control over the Nine-Tailed Demon Fox. Over the generations other Uchiha came to possess their own Mangekyo Sharingan, though Madara Uchiha, Itachi Uchiha, Kakashi Hatake, and Sasuke Uchiha are the only characters to have possessed it in the current Naruto storyline. Unlike the standard Sharingan, the Mangekyo Sharingan differs between users, changing the form of the Sharingan's tomoe seal when activated. Those who possess a Mangekyo Sharingan suffer from ever-deteriorating eyesight, a process that becomes faster through repeated usage and culminates in blindness. Only by taking the eyes of a sibling can one's eyesight be permanently restored, combining the two Mangekyo Sharingan and granting them immense strength in the process. Abilities are Tsukuyomi, Amaterasu and Susano'o

Byakugan:
Type: Bloodline
Description: The Byakugan, is the primary focus of the Hyuga's special arts. After awakening the Byakugan, which is denoted by veins along the user's temples surfacing to just under the skin, the Byakugan allows for the user to see with near 360? vision, meaning that they can literally see everything around them, except for one blind spot above the spine and under the head which differs from user to user. They also have the ability to see through solid objects, and can use a degree of telescopic sight. The distance and the degree of telescopic sight varies from person to person.

Eight Gates:
The Eight Gates are eight specific points on a person's chakra circulatory system. They limit the overall flow of chakra within a person's body. The basis for the idea of the chakra gates comes from the body's limits on the functions within it. This makes the body much weaker, but it keeps the body from expiring too soon. By opening these gates, the user can surpass their own physical limits at the cost of extreme damage to their own bodies. Opening the final gate will grant the user enough strength to surpass a Kage; however, the result of opening the final gate is that all the energy from the opener's cells is used up, resulting in the user's death

Katon Techniques:
Fire Release: Dragon Fire Technique
Fire Release: Great Dragon Fire Technique
Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique

Raiton Techniques:
Lightning Release: Electromagnetic Murder
Lightning Release: Flying Thunder God
Chidori
Raikiri
Kirin

Items:
Katana - The Uchiha Clan created 3 legendary swords that were to be handed on to the greatest Uchiha, the Prodigy and the Hope. The 8th Hokage currently weilds the most prized sword of the Uchiha clan while Shiraishi holds the sword of the Prodigy. The third sword has a cunrrently unknown weilder.

Physical Description:
Shiraishi is not the talkative kind of person. He likes to keep things to himself. Being the Prodigy of the Uchiha clan, he hardly has any problems, socially or psychologically. Despite his natural genius, he has the thirst to be the most powerful shinobi to have ever walked the planet.

Background History:
Shiraishi was born half Hyuuga half Uchiha. His father was an Uchiha and thus, he kept the Uchiha name. Due to his Hybrid nature, he was born with an automatically activated Sharingan and Byakugan, one on each eye. As time passed, he could master both Sharingan and Byakugan choosing either to use only Sharingan, only Byakugan or both at the same time. Currently, he has the Mangekyo Sharingan and his Byakugan can see to up to 200 metres.


----------



## dragoncrazy247 (Nov 10, 2008)

hmmm can i join? ok my character...

NAME:Hitomi
CLAN:Ginkumo
AGE:17
APEARANCE:golden bolde hair violet eyes with a dark purple v-neck long sleeve top black gloves with pics of a dragon on each (they look like my avatar dragon) and black pants she is very pretty
GENDER:female
HEIGHT:1.6 m
WEIGHT:38 kg
BUILD:slim, lithe, flexible and speedy
SPECIALTIES:stealth, speed, wit, keeping a cool head in battle, tricking the aponent, agility and endurance
JUTSUS:
Aura dragon no jutsu
A thousand memories
shidori
the ginkumos clan jutsu the "summoning of the souls eyes"
mind control jutsu
WEAPONS:a long sword, kunai, shuriken, paper bombs and a dagger
OTHER BELONGINGS:a flute, her pet fox, her pet dragon, her necklace and a special energy and aura saving gem
PERSONALITY:calm, cool, collected, smart, silent and at times sarcastic
HISTORY:she has always been an outcast and a lone wolf and had a love of wandering and seeing the world she has a photographic memory and sharp sences with keen eyes a sensitve nose and ears loud noices hurt her ears but she can handle it she is a master of stealth and apears to come out of nowere she likes to give ppl advise and loves riddles and help ppl without there knowing it she is mostly good but if a bad guy has a good reason to b bad she can befriend them aswell although she guards her trust carefully and is very sly on the battle feild.


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, it's been about two months now, also, I asked everyone to please describe their jutsus. So this RP is either being revitalized and going to be played out..... or it will just fail, because no one decides to follow the rules that are in the OP.


----------



## Drakaneal (Nov 12, 2008)

Name:
Shinsa Samir

Age:
Twenty-three

Gender: 
Female

Rank:
Jounin

Home Village: 
Konoha [Was]

Height: 
Six feet two inches

Weight:
150-190lbs.

History:
Shinsa was born on Konoha. A few hours after her birth, a tailed demon attacked her village. It was Hachibi no Kyouryuu [Eight-tailed Dinosaur], but it was a dragon instead. The demon sealed herself within Shinsa?s right eye after killing both her parents. As she grew up, she made two close friends, Koiyuki Wolfe and Thaenrathi Blade [two of my other Naruto OC?s.] They fought, laughed, mock-battled and became Jounin all together. 
A few days after becoming a Jounin, Shinsa left Konoha to wander around the countries to learn different Jutsus. She left no note to tell her friends where she has gone, but took the two black-bladed swords Thaenrathi gave to her when they become Chounin. As she wondered, she soon became part of the Akatsuki and came back to Konoha with Itachi and Kisame to get Naruto and take the Bijuu out of him; Kyuubi no Youko.
When they failed, Shinsa left the Akatsuki to continue wondering for a couple years before coming back. She went with Sasori and Deidara to capture Gaara, the Kazekage of the Hidden Sand. Shinsa helped Deidara capture the Jinchuuriki of the sand before taking off again, this time to return to Konoha. 

Appearance:
Shinsa has long, silky smooth black hair that ends in the middle of her back even in a high ponytail circled in a black ribbon three times, moving upward. Both her eyes have a dark red iris with a black ring of color around silver slit pupils. Over her right eye is a symbol of a seal mark even though the demon inside of her, she had even since she was born and when she was still inside of her mother, or so she thought; over her left eye is a tattooed symbol of the Village Hidden in the Leaves. Plus covering both her eyes is a circular pitch-black metal band that is attacked, by ribbon, to her ponytail. Also, because of the band around her eyes, she can?t detect airborne attacks, but she can detect an attack it the weapon is still attached to the person. Over her torso she wears a black tank-top with a red jacket like cloak over the top with black flames ?leaping? up from the bottom. Black pants start out lightly hugging her waist the flowing down long, slender legs, ending right above her ankles. Black and red ninja shoes tip her feet and her toenails look like claws in a weird sort of way. Her skin coloration in semi-dark tan that was first a light pale.

Personality:
Because of the demon inside of her, Shinsa is very unpredictable and her attention span is that of a squirrel sometimes. Very protective of her friends, she will always put her life on the line for their safety. Loves to cause trouble for the ANBU Black Ops when she is in Konoha even though she made a promise never to cause as scene in Konoha, Shinsa sometimes sneaks around the promise and does slightly funny things that are never reported to the Hokage. Sometimes she acts like a little kid by getting into trouble, other times she is fierce by nature. Sometimes serious, she can always win a fight and nobody knows why. Shinsa?s temper snaps often and it is something you don?t want to be around to see; it means the demon inside of her is about to be unleashed in a fury of black chakra. Very good with managing her chakra, she always uses more when her enemies? chakra is low.

Weapons: 
Shinsa has two chakra swords that reveal her dark, storm-gray chakra. She also has a dozen or so kunai and shuriken. Hiding in her cloak sleeves are two chakra blades.

Kekkei Genkai:
None

Jutsus: 
[Katon] Dai Endan - Great Fireball
[Katon] Gouryuuka no Jutsu - Great Dragon Fire Technique
[Raiton] Chidori - Thousand Bird
Rasengan - Spiral Sphere
[Fuuton] Rasen Shuriken - Spiral Shuriken
[Suiton] Suiryuuben - Water Dragon Whip
[Suiton] Suiryuudan no Jutsu - Water Dragon Projectile Technique
[Suiton] + [Fuuton] Gufuu Suika no Jutsu - Typhoon Water Vortex Technique
[Doton] Doryuudan - Earth Dragon Projectile
Kage Bunshin no Jutsu - Shadow Clone Technique

Elemental Abilities:
Fire, Water, Lightning, Earth, and some Wind.


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 12, 2008)

Name: Sute Mindge

Age: 20

Gender: male

Rank: Jounin

Home Village: Konoha

Height: 6 feet 11 inches

Weight: 190

History: He was born into a very infamous family in Konoha. They were very brutal, vicous people, although they were nice, and they weren't murderers, they would do anything to reach their goals. They could emit a purple colored chakra, and it was indeed pure evil.

Appearance: 
*The guy, but with black hair and purple eyes.*

Personality: He is very nice to people, very smooth, but vicous in battle. He also likes to make people laugh.

Weapons: Katana, kunai, shuriken, and javelin.

Kekkei Genkai: Dengan. It alows him to go into a Berserker like rage, like the Berserkers of The Norse Men. He goes on a rage, controllable, as in he can control what he kills/hurts, but he becomes outragiously strong, abnormally fast, and all his senses are very much hightened.

Jutsus: Fire Style-
Fire Release: Ash Product Burning
Fire Release: Dragon Fire Technique
Fire Release: Fire Dragon Flame Missile
Fire Release: Flame Flower
Fire Release: Great Dragon Fire Technique
Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique
Fire Release: Great Flaming Rasengan
Fire Release: Mythical Firebird Technique
Fire Release: Phoenix Immortal Fire Technique
Fire Release: Roaring Flame Sphere
Fire Release: Toad Oil Flame Bullet
Pheonix Summoning

lightning style-
Chidori Current
Chidori Senbon
Chidori: Thunder
Lightning Blade
Lightning Release: Electromagnetic Murder
Lightning Release: False Darkness

Elemental Abilities: Fire, Lighting


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Dec 13, 2008)

Name: Codi Kenhai

Age:17

Gender: Male

Rank: Chunnin

Home Village: Konoha

Height: 6'4"

Weight:205 Lbs

History: Four years before the Nine-Tailed Fox attacked Konoha, another tailed demon attacked the village, the Five-Tailed Lion. Codi's father, who learned the sealing  technique when he was a student of the Sandame Hokage, reluctantly sealed the Lion into his son's body. The Yondame Hokage made a decree that no one would speak of the Lion again or tell Codi that it was sealed inside him. 

Appearance: Like Naruto's jumpsuit, but all black.

Personality: Laid back, likes to take things easy, gets angry if his friends are in danger, a little bit of a womanizer. 

Weapons: Twin kantanas 

Kekkei Genkai: none

Jutsus:
Earth Style:
Earth Release: Earth Pillar Prison
Earth Release: Rock Staff
Earth Release: Split Earth Turn Around Palm
Earth Release: Rising Stone Spears
Earth Release: Winding Fissure

Fire Style:
Fire Release: Phoenix Immortal Fire Technique
Fire Release: Mist Covering Technique
Fire Release: Great Fireball Technique (can be used as a combo with Fire Release: Mist Covering Technique)
Fire Release: Ash Pile Burning
Fire Release: Great Flaming Rasengan
Fire Release: Tsunami of Hell (used as a last resort jutsu)
Fire Release: Great Flaming Rasengan
Rasengan: Spiraling Sphere
Chidori: One Thousand Birds
Can open 7 of the Eight Gates
Eternal Chaotic Dance (used only if in grave danger)

Jutsu I created:
Chidorasengan: Combination of the Chidori and Rasengan
Fire Release: Great Flaming Chidorasengan
Great Ball Chidorasengan
Dark Demonic Flaming Chidorasengan (used only after tapping into the Demon Lion's chakra) 

Elemental Abilities: Fire, Earth


----------



## EPIC (Dec 20, 2008)

Name: Izanagi the Juubi
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Rank: Chunin
Home Village: Konohagakure
Height: 6'2
Weight: 150 lbs
History: Back when he was a kid, he stumbled upon the lair of a sealed demon, the ten- tailed wolf. The wolf made a deal with the child, and sealed himself inside him, creating the demon child, Izanagi.
Appearance: White, long braided hair almost 1 yard in length, blue eyes, and dark brown skin. He wears a white komono top and blue pants.
Demon Appearance)
1st tail- Demon Wolf cloak, one tail
2nd tail- Demon Wolf Cloak, two tail
3rd tail- Demon Wolf Cloak, three tail
4th tail- Demon Wolf Cloak, four tail, eyes become more feral and fangs form.
5th tail- Demon chakra is imbued in skin, causing it to turn black and burns anything that touches it.
Personality: Quiet, secretive, and merciles during battle, but caring, and kind.
Weapons: none
Kekkei Genkai: none
Jutsu)
Thunder Release: Chidori
Thunder Release: Thunder Shot- a blast of thunder formed from concentration in the finger tips
Fire Release: Phoenix fire
Fire Release: Great Fire ball
RasenChidori- A concentratioin of spiraling chakra in the form of electrical currents.
Thunder Storm RasenChidori- Double RasenChidori
Flame Palm- A concentration of intense chakra in the hands in the form of an intense flame swarming around the hands.
Demon Storm RasenChidori- Double RasenChidori with demon Chakra
Hell Palm- Flame Palm with demon chakra
Hand of Devastation- A combination of RasenChidori and Flame Palm
Dance of Izanagi- A ten hit barrage using RasenChidori and Flame Palm
Juubi Barrage- After growing one tail or more, Izanagi uses his limb extensions to barrage his opponent, then pulls them to attack them with a Demon Hand of Devastation.
Elemental Abilities- Fire, Thunder


----------

